# Poppy Day



## Lisa (Nov 9, 2004)

Thursday November 11th as well all know is Remembrance Day in Canada and Veteran's Day in the US.

My youngest daughter (she is 10) has been learning about Remembrance Day in school. Tomorrow they are having an assembly to commemorate (sp?) this day for Thursday is a holiday here. 

She asked me a couple of days ago to change my avatar to a poppy to show my respect for those fallen during past and present wars. She is also asked that I request everyone on MT to do the same. 

Lets show her how much of an MT family we really are


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 9, 2004)

In the spirit of this, I have changed my avatar.  Sorry Nalia, no poppy, but this should do.  :asian:


----------



## Shodan (Nov 9, 2004)

Here ya go Nalia and Nalia's daughter!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 9, 2004)

I will change mine on the 11th.


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 9, 2004)

Here ya go Nalia and daughter! 

 I'll see if I can get even a better one from somewhere else. :karate:
 :asian:


----------



## MGM (Nov 9, 2004)

Excellent idea!


----------



## Fight with attitude (Nov 9, 2004)

Done. 

They ya go Nalia and Connor.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 9, 2004)

Nalia,
Forgive my ignorance but what is the poppy signifying and where did it stem from?  This is the first I've heard of using a poppy to honor Veteran's Day.


~Ping


----------



## Lisa (Nov 9, 2004)

Here is a poem that I came across. It best described, to me anyway, why we wear one on Remembrance Day.


*PLEASE WEAR A POPPY *​ 
_"Please wear a poppy," the lady said_​_And held one forth, but I shook my head._​_Then I stopped and watched as she offered them there,_​_And her face was old and lined with care;_​_But beneath the scars the years had made_​_There remained a smile that refused to fade._​​_A boy came whistling down the street,_​_Bouncing along on care-free feet._​_His smile was full of joy and fun,_​_"Lady," said he, "may I have one?"_​_When she's pinned in on he turned to say,_​_"Why do we wear a poppy today?"_​​_The lady smiled in her wistful way_​_And answered, "This is Remembrance Day,_​_And the poppy there is the symbol for_​_The gallant men who died in war._​_And because they did, you and I are free -_​_That's why we wear a poppy, you see._​​_"I had a boy about your size,_​_With golden hair and big blue eyes._​_He loved to play and jump and shout,_​_Free as a bird he would race about._​_As the years went by he learned and grew_​_and became a man - as you will, too._​​_"He was fine and strong, with a boyish smile,_​_But he'd seemed with us such a little while_​_When war broke out and he went away._​_I still remember his face that day_​_When he smiled at me and said, Goodbye,_​_I'll be back soon, Mom, so please don't cry._​​_"But the war went on and he had to stay,_​_And all I could do was wait and pray._​_His letters told of the awful fight,_​_(I can see it still in my dreams at night),_​_With the tanks and guns and cruel barbed wire,_​_And the mines and bullets, the bombs and fire._​​_"Till at last, at last, the war was won-_​_And that's why we wear a poppy son."_​_The small boy turned as if to go,_​_Then said, "Thanks, lady, I'm glad to know._​_That sure did sound like an awful fight,_​_But your son - did he come back all right?"_​​_A tear rolled down each faded cheek;_​_She shook her head, but didn't speak._​_I slunk away in a sort of shame,_​_And if you were me you'd have done the same;_​_For our thanks, in giving, if oft delayed,_​_Thought our freedom was bought - and thousands paid!_​​_And so when we see a poppy worn,_​_Let us reflect on the burden borne,_​_By those who gave their very all_​_When asked to answer their country's call_​_That we at home in peace might live._​_Then wear a poppy! Remember - and give!_​​_by Don Crawford_​


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 9, 2004)

Done


----------



## Maltair (Nov 9, 2004)

I think these are poppys


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 10, 2004)

Andrew, I am loving the way you worked the penguin into the poppies!!


----------



## ninjaboyelroy (Nov 10, 2004)

*IN FLANDERS FIELDS the poppies blow* 
*Between the crosses row on row,* 
*That mark our place; and in the sky* 
*The larks, still bravely singing, fly* 
*Scarce heard amid the guns below.* 

*We are the Dead. Short days ago* 
*We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,* 
*Loved and were loved, and now we lie* 
*In Flanders fields.* *Take up our quarrel with the foe:* 
*To you from failing hands we throw* 
*The torch; be yours to hold it high.* 
*If ye break faith with us who die* 
*We shall not sleep, though poppies grow* 
*In Flanders fields.* 

Lt-Col John McCrae 1872-1918


A writer first made the connection between the poppy and battlefield deaths during the Napoleonic wars of the early 19th century, remarking that fields that were barren before battle exploded with the blood-red flowers after the fighting ended. 

 During the tremendous bombardments of the First World War the chalk soils became rich in lime from rubble, allowing 'popaver rhoeas' to thrive. When the war ended the lime was quickly absorbed, and the poppy began to disappear again. 

 After John McCrae's poem In Flanders Fields was published in 1915 the poppy became a popular symbol for soldiers who died in battle. 

 Three years later an American, Moina Michael, was working in a New York City YMCA canteen when she started wearing a poppy in memory of the millions who died on the battlefield. 

 During a 1920 visit to the United States a French woman, Madame Guerin, learned of the custom. On her return to France she decided to use handmade poppies to raise money for the destitute children in war-torn areas of the country. In November, 1921, the first poppies were distributed in Canada. 

 Thanks to the millions of Canadians who wear flowers each November, the little red plant has never died. And neither have Canadian's memories for 116,031 of their countrymen who died in battle.


----------



## MGM (Nov 10, 2004)

*In Flanders Fields* 
*[size=+1]By: Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae, MD (1872-1918)[/size]* 
*[size=+1]Canadian Army[/size]* 



*[size=+1]IN FLANDERS FIELDS the poppies blow[/size]* 
*[size=+1]Between the crosses row on row,[/size]* 
*[size=+1]That mark our place; and in the sky[/size]* 
*[size=+1]The larks, still bravely singing, fly[/size]* 
*[size=+1]Scarce heard amid the guns below.[/size]* 

*[size=+1]We are the Dead. Short days ago[/size]* 
*[size=+1]We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,[/size]* 
*[size=+1]Loved and were loved, and now we lie[/size]* 
*[size=+1]In Flanders fields.[/size]* *[size=+1]Take up our quarrel with the foe:[/size]* 
*[size=+1]To you from failing hands we throw[/size]* 
*[size=+1]The torch; be yours to hold it high.[/size]* 
*[size=+1]If ye break faith with us who die[/size]* 
*[size=+1]We shall not sleep, though poppies grow[/size]* 
*[size=+1]In Flanders fields.[/size]*


----------



## Baytor (Nov 10, 2004)

A big thank you to all of our vets and active members of the Armed Services.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 10, 2004)

As I have stated before ...

 There are people who consider the sacrafices men and women have made and continue to make today to keep our country free and to help bring freedom to other parts of the world exhorbitant prices for valor.

  A million thank-you's to all who have ever served and who are serving.  You are respected here.

  And for all those who have given their lives for their country ... 





  .


----------



## Insedia_Cantharis (Nov 10, 2004)

Poppy!


----------



## raedyn (Nov 10, 2004)

In Canada, Poppies pins are 'sold' (for a donation to a Vetran's Association) practically everywhere  - at malls, in front of department stores, etc. They are freely distributed at many workplaces and schools. Kind of like wearing a ribbon to commemorate something.

To honour all those that have given so much of themselves to war.

.

.

.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 11, 2004)

Thank you everyone!  It is so nice to see all the avatars


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 11, 2004)

.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 11, 2004)

.


----------



## MGM (Nov 11, 2004)

One of the Nova Scotia war memorials has this inscribed

"They gave their lives for peace, let us live for it."

Something to reflect on.


----------

